# Could not determine type - exception



## flokki (2. Jan 2009)

hi all!
bei meinen ersten gehversuchen mit dem data-tier hab ich leider ziemlich schnell das erste problem. ich habe eine bibliothek programmier. folglich gibt es personen und bücher die verwaltet werden können.

die entity-beans sind recht simpel gehalten, dennoch bekomm ich immer diesen fehler:

error:
12:38:53,682 WARN [ServiceController] Problem starting service persistence.units:jar=a0326045_ASE_BSP2.jar,unitName=ASEDB
org.hibernate.MappingException: Could not determine type for: entity.server.Person, for columns: [org.hibernate.mapping.Column(PERSON)]
at org.hibernate.mapping.SimpleValue.getType(SimpleValue.java:266)
at org.hibernate.mapping.SimpleValue.isValid(SimpleValue.java:253)
.
.
.

person.class: 

```
package entity.server;


import javax.persistence.*;

@Entity
@Table(name="person")
@NamedQueries(value={
   @NamedQuery(name= "Person.byName", query = "select p from Person p where name = :name order by p.name"),
   @NamedQuery(name= "Person.allPersons", query = "select p from Person p order by p.name"),
   @NamedQuery(name= "Person.byId", query = "select p from Person p where p.personId = :personId")
})

public class Person {
   
   @Id
   @Column(name="PERSONID")
   private int personId;
   public int getId(){return this.personId;}
   public void setId(int personId){this.personId = personId;}
   
   @Column(name="NAME")
   private String name;
   public String getName() {return name;}
   public void setName(String newName) {this.name = newName;}
   
   @Column(name="MAXBOOKS")
   private int maximumBooks;
   public int getMaximumBooks() {return maximumBooks;}
   public void setMaximumBooks(int maximumBooks) {this.maximumBooks = maximumBooks;}
```

die session-bean die auf die entities zugreift verwendet noch nichtmal die Person-bean, dennoch bekomm ich beim deployen die exception.
hat jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte? bin für jeden vorschlag mehr als dankbar!

mfg
flokki


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jan 2009)

hilft das?
http://dev.eclipse.org/newslists/news.eclipse.technology.jsr220-orm/msg00154.html


----------



## flokki (3. Jan 2009)

hi!
den post hab ich auch schonmal gelesen. hab das problem jetzt gefunden. es lag in einer anderen klasse versteckt, die die Person.class aufgerufen hat, diese aber nicht finden konnte.
ka warum das als hibernate error im logg stand, auf jeden fall funktionierts jetzt endlich...

danke
flokki


----------

